# Cheapo MP3 player alternatives



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

While doing a search I came across these players that may be a substitue for the ones available at mpja. These would not be limites to 128k since they use SD's for the memory
http://www.geeks.com/products_sc.asp?Cat=581


----------

